# Sibelius 5 Notation and Range issues...



## mathis (Dec 20, 2007)

Concerning your question 1: Make sure you create a Crotales stave (shortcut "I", create Instruments), or Glockenspiel respectively. Then Sibelius will care properly for the transpositions.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 20, 2007)

Concerning question 2, I would imagine that your recipient is using a Mac and opening the files in Preview (?). Tell them to use Acrobat Reader, which is a free download.

D


----------



## siguitar1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. I'll try both of your suggestions!

-Andy


----------



## siguitar1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi again,

I realize now that I'd already set up crotales and glockenspiel staves both at the creation of the project and again (as in your example) when I realized there was a transposition problem. I've not updated to 5.1, so I wonder if that will have any effect...?

-Andy


----------



## Daryl (Dec 21, 2007)

OK, I've just read your first post properly. :oops: 

The transpositions are worked out for GM sounds playing concert pitch notes, therefore the Gold notes might be mapped to what is technically an incorrect octave; i.e. where the note sounds rather than where it should be written. This is usually done for the convenience of the person using a sequencer, who often cares nothing for notation, even if they can read music at all......! I don't know this, because I don't have Gold. However, it is very common with instruments like Glockenspiel and even Piccolo.

The answer (as Mathis says) is to do a transposition change at the start of the piece to put the instruments in the correct octave for your samples. You can also create new instruments with the corrected transpositions, so that in future you don't have to change anything.

D


----------



## gmet (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a common problem where samples are placed in a playable (on the keyboard) range. The other alternative is to use the tune button in Gold XP to put the instruments in the correct octave, or if you are using Kontakt full, use a little script to retune, or physically reprogram the samples.

Justin


----------



## David A (Feb 15, 2008)

IGNORE the ranges of Sibelius! Absolute nonsense! Use your orchestration book.

Dave.


----------

